# gradually, slowly, and surely.



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

i posted here before, "symptoms reduce day by day", pretty recently.

i'll make it short.

I've been suffering from dp/dr 24/7 over a month now.

first 2 weeks were hell.

i started taking zoloft.

day by day my symptoms reduce. conclusion: you don't just "snap" out of it, at least it isn't common. recovery is a step by step process.

little by little i feel more and more like my old self. first, the dr was first to go. then the sensation of the "auto-pilot" started to lessen and
now it's in the point where i barely notice the auto-pilot. it also improved since yesterday so the prognosis for this symptom is surely good- i believe that in 1 week I will not be on an auto pilot. my emotions started to last more time. prior to dp happiness and sadness lasted
a lot of time after triggered. first weeks on dp i didn't know what it's like to FEEL. i had no emotions. at the worst point i was sure that
i will forget how it is to feel.

that is no longer the case. i do have emotions, but they feel dim. yet, each day it gets better. more accurately, i can measure an improvement from week to week. it is a slow process. the best part is that my motivation started to go up. again: little by little. 
i started to measure a significant improvement with the way i enjoy music.

also, when fully dp'ed, i used to feel like there is a lymph in my throat, i guess that was the bridge between my body and soul, when i was dissociated as fuck. now the lymph "reduced in size", meaning, it's less noticeable.

things i did:

-forced myself out with friends

-trying to study (even though i had almost no brain left but brain fog)

-i wanted to make a comeback to the gym but i still put that on hold because i got lazy (maybe it's the zoloft)

-seeing a psychologist on a weekly basis for therapy. it's great and i hope you can afford one, i totally recommend it (if you are
a student you should really check if you deserve psychological counseling- most student pay for it through their tuition and aren't 
aware that they deserve this kind of service).

i still have a way to go, but as you get closer to the pick of the mountain, the slope become less and less big.
i believe i will be back to myself pretty soon. yet, one needs patients, patients lads, patients. lack of patients is trying to find the silver bullet, and being obsessed with your condition. it feeds the dp/dr cycle.


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's another recovery story involving zoloft... i may try it.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

yea, you totally should, as it reduces obsessive compulsive disorder, which, in turn, may help lift dp/dr.


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

I tried lexapro and it didnt help but I've heard from several people that Zoloft is what helped them get over DP


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Time and patients, while living a fruitful social life.
that is the cure.

zoloft relieved my depression, eliminated my social anxiety and treated my ocd.

thus i didn't over-focused on my condition, started socializing and didn't obsess about it. Each day i mark a LITTLE improvement. Also, this shit goes up and down in waves with reducing magnitude. So again- time and patients.


----------

